# A first



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Shot what turned out to be a Ross yesterday.It fell in some frozen sheet water and was about half under,half above the ice.We decided to leave it and pick it up later.We continued shooting and perhaps about an hour later I was near it and picked it up.We had it in vision during the hour,were shooting pretty steady but nevertheless the belly and neck which were under water were mostly eaten when I picked it up.No way a skunk or ****.Mink?Would muskrats eat flesh?Very Strange.There was a muskrat house a short distance away.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I have had muskrats steal fish off a stringer.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

PIRANHAS! watch your ankles...


----------



## WLDuckBuster (Dec 16, 2008)

Snapping turtle? :thumb:


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

WLDuckBuster said:


> Snapping turtle? :thumb:


       :eyeroll: :roll: i was thinking leeches oke: :rollin:


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

The Piranhas and Leeches were in pickups trying to cut us off from the flight path.We were a muddy mile in so they failed. :beer:


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

duckp said:


> The Piranhas and Leeches were in pickups trying to cut us off from the flight path.We were a muddy mile in so they failed. :beer:


 :beer: :rollin: :rollin: :bop:


----------



## drduck (Mar 14, 2009)

muskrat definately. Have watched them eat part of a mallard in the fall.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I've seen hawks do this in the past.


----------

